# [ANZEIGE] Spar-Bundle: Paper Mario The Origami King & Switch Pro Controller + weitere Deals bei Media Markt & Saturn



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Spar-Bundle: Paper Mario The Origami King & Switch Pro Controller + weitere Deals bei Media Markt & Saturn*

						Das brandneue Nintendo-Abenteuer Paper Mario: The Origami King gibt es aktuell bei Media Markt und Saturn im Bundle mit einem Nintendo Switch Pro Controller zum Aktionspreis. Außerdem haben Media Markt und Saturn derzeit weitere Spar-Deals am Laufen. Unter anderem ist das Gaming-Notebook MSI GF75 mit 17,3-Zoll-Display und i7-CPU zum Bestpreis zu haben. Alle Details zum Bundle sowie zu den weiteren Spar-Deals gibt es hier.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spar-Bundle: Paper Mario The Origami King & Switch Pro Controller + weitere Deals bei Media Markt & Saturn*


----------

